# Looking for SHORT snowboard pants



## Calibre 6

Burton Cargo comes in a short version. Depending on your waist, the XS has a inseam of 27. Limited colors of Black, White and Grey.


----------



## riznfall

My wife has the same problem. She hasn't found any that she likes yet. So she gets a new pair every year. Maybe she just likes to have a new pair


----------



## Extremo

Rock that shiz gangsta style


----------



## ev13wt

Are you seriously asking this question? You legs ain't the only thing thats short huh? Buy one thats fits your waist and get it shortened.

*shock* *no way?!?!?*

People make a living off of sewing, use it to your advantage.


----------



## DoubleT77

ev13wt said:


> Are you seriously asking this question? You legs ain't the only thing thats short huh? Buy one thats fits your waist and get it shortened.
> 
> *shock* *no way?!?!?*
> 
> People make a living off of sewing, use it to your advantage.


Obviously you don't know the troubles of not fitting into the standard size.

Every pair of pant I buy I have to hem unless they have a "short" version of the pant so I'm pretty familiar with "The Seamstress". In your short mindedness you may have not realised that it's much trickier and VERY expensive to have items such as snowpants shortened. There's cuffs and gators to deal with not to mention it could reduce the waterproof quality at the seams. Finally, I'm pretty sure that most companies will void the warranty on the product should it be altered.

Taking the time to ask about and find a short version snowboard pant (which do exist) will save a lot of time, money and hassel in the future. Next time you make an asshole smartass remark make sure you have your facts straight.
:thumbsup:

To those of you who actually gave me some info, thank you so much! I'm going to look into the Burton pants as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## Extremo

Don't listen to that dick...If you can find pants that will fit it'll save the hassles of finding a tailor. I still say rock them geezy style


----------



## Calibre 6

Did you look at the Burton cargo pants?


----------



## DoubleT77

Calibre 6 said:


> Did you look at the Burton cargo pants?


I did and they look good online! I'm working like mad over the next week ( 67 hours in 8 days) so I'm going to go to the Burton store after the New Year and see if they have them to try on. I hate buying clothes without trying them first.


----------



## DoubleT77

Extremo said:


> Don't listen to that dick...If you can find pants that will fit it'll save the hassles of finding a tailor. I still say rock them geezy style


LOL I would love to do that exept I'm trying to look taller and not shorter than I am already! I'm 33 and can still by youth tickets.


----------



## mOnky

DoubleT77 said:


> LOL I would love to do that exept I'm trying to look taller and not shorter than I am already! I'm 33 and can still by youth tickets.


GTFO.. no way :thumbsup:


----------



## theorist

ev13wt said:


> Are you seriously asking this question? You legs ain't the only thing thats short huh? Buy one thats fits your waist and get it shortened.
> 
> *shock* *no way?!?!?*
> 
> People make a living off of sewing, use it to your advantage.


ultimate douchebag.


----------



## hktrdr

theorist said:


> ultimate douchebag.


Ultimate necrophiliac.


----------



## theorist

hktrdr said:


> Ultimate necrophiliac.


good point


----------

